# Wer meldet sich freiwillig als admin/verwalter des Clans?



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

_*Bitte nur in diesem Thread posten wenn ihr bereit seid eines der admins des Clans zu werden*_.

 Wenn alle anderen einverstanden sind wird dann eine Umfrage erstellt um die +/- 5 admins zu waehlen. Alle die hier posten werden in der Umfrage sein.

Ihr habt bis Dienstag 18:00 (Deutsche Zeit) euch hier zu melden.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Sry hab das Thema nur durch Zufall gesehen...welch ein Clan meinst du???


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

Den PCGHX Clan. Ich meine wir sind hier im [PCGHX] Clan unterforum. Heisst das jetzt du willst dich freiwillig dafuer melden oder nicht?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn es ein Server für Battlefield-Spiele geben würde, gerne...den gibt es nicht oder???


----------



## Low (26. Februar 2011)

Man kann an alles dran kommen. Man sollte das Pferd nicht von hinten aufsatteln, sonst wird das hier wieder nichts.
Ich sag nur Projektmanagement


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Server für Battlefield-Spiele geben würde, gerne...den gibt es nicht oder???


 
Keine Ahnung. Mann muss ja nicht unbedingt einen eigenen Server haben. Mann kann sich ja auf demselben Online Server verabreden der gerade frei ist.



Low schrieb:


> Man kann an alles dran kommen. Man sollte das Pferd  nicht von hinten aufsatteln, sonst wird das hier wieder nichts.
> Ich sag nur Projektmanagement


 
Wie ist das denn jetzt gemeint?


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du nochmal genau nennen was du/ihr unter "Admin" versteht und was der machen soll/sollte.


----------



## thysol (26. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du nochmal genau nennen was du/ihr unter "Admin" versteht und was der machen soll/sollte.


 
Ich dachte das waere glasklar. Die Admins organisieren die PCGHX Clan matches.


----------



## nyso (26. Februar 2011)

Wir brauchen erstmal eine funktionierende Orga, dann kann man auch gucken ob irgendwer bereit ist ein paar € für Server zu geben. Ein BC2-Server kostet etwa 20€ soweit ich weiß, das ist jetzt nicht die Welt. Und Crysis 2 bzw. BF3-Server werden, so sie denn auch was kosten, nicht unbezahlbar sein

Hier auch erstmal meine Absage als admin, auch wenn ich es gerne machen würde. Die Zeit lässt es nicht zu, und 2-3 Mal die Woche 1-2 Stunden investieren, damit könnte ich kein guter Admin sein


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2011)

Aus Altersgründen falle auch ich aus, obwohl ich genug Zeit hätte.


----------



## Low (26. Februar 2011)

Bist du unter 18?


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2011)

Ich bin (noch) 15, daher.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mich als freiwilliger Verwalter bzw Ersteller einer Website bereitstellen, falls eine gewünscht ist. Wurde in dem einen Thread mal kurz angeschnitten.


----------



## Bene11660 (26. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mich gerne als Admin bereitstellen.
Leider bin ich auch noch unter 18 Jahren.
Ist das ein Problem oder geht es nur um
die USK freigabe der Spiele ?

Edit: Als CSS Admin


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

So dann stelle ich mich als Admin für CSs unf DoDs bereit, danke für den Hinweis thysol


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Februar 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne als Admin bereitstellen.
> Leider bin ich auch noch unter 18 Jahren.
> Ist das ein Problem oder geht es nur um
> die USK freigabe der Spiele ?
> ...



Hauptsächlich geht es um die USK Freigabe, daher kann ich da nicht mitmischen.


----------



## Low (26. Februar 2011)

Wobei das Alter bei einem Fun Clan total egal ist. 
Der Admin sollte schon volljährig sein. Einrichten eines Clan Kontos,..


----------



## Bene11660 (26. Februar 2011)

Css ist bei Steam nicht eingestuft aalso könntest du theoretisch doch
Css Admin sein  Steam/Valve ist immerhin der hersteller.


----------



## .Mac (27. Februar 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Css ist bei Steam nicht eingestuft aalso könntest du theoretisch doch
> Css Admin sein  Steam/Valve ist immerhin der hersteller.


 
Denke mal es geht um die USK Einstufung, und die ist ab 16.

Bzw. würde mich auch als CSS Admin bereitstellen, besitze ca. 4 Jahre Erfahrung in CSS, habe Zeitweise in der Stammkneipe gespielt Clan-Liga 5on5 - 2 / 3 bis ich angefangen habe zu arbeiten. 
Allerdings meine ich damit das Mani-Admin Interface, also als Gameadmin und nicht Server-Manager, nicht das wir hier aneinander vorbeireden. 

Außerdem kann ich berufsbedingt auch beim Gestalten von einer Website mithelfen.

Steam: Wurstwasser e.V.


----------

